# What should Cole's 'Fresh Start' name be?



## zorropirate (Aug 13, 2010)

Ok, I have talken it over with Annie  and with Cole :? and Cole will be coming home to live with us next week.

Now poor Cole has had a trying year, she came from a petstore, to a bustling home on Christmas day, to a mom who was expecting a kitten!! Cole has always been called a he, has been eating a bunk diet, obvious has food issues (as she's an emotional eater, she is rather fluffy, insists on her food and water dishes be pulled into her sleeping igloo no less, and her current mom bribes her WAY too much with junkfood kibbles)... lives in very cramped quarters with pine shavings, but at least likes to run.

Cole needs a new name, she's been called BOY or Cole or COLEEEE for almost a year... time for a fresh start. I am not one for changing names, as you might recall I tried with Daisy in the begining, but just couldn't do it. But she seems to go into fits when called Cole or Coleee... so I thought hey, why not.

Any suggestions? Possibley using some root of the cole sound... or not...


















Cole says "please give me a new name! "


----------



## Christemo (Oct 5, 2011)

Chloe? Although, I am partial to Cole just because of Cole Hamels.... *daydreams*


----------



## zorropirate (Aug 13, 2010)

Chloe!! 

 I really like that. 

Annie and Chloe!!


----------



## Lilysmommy (Jan 7, 2009)

Heeeee, so glad you're taking her!  I like Chloe as well, or Colleen, maybe? Can't wait to hear more stories about her as she discovers what being a spoiled hedgie is all about!


----------



## Nancy (Aug 22, 2008)

Lilysmommy said:


> like Chloe as well, or Colleen, maybe?


Great minds think alike. I've been chatting with Zoro privately and I suggested Colleen as well. :lol:


----------



## Torston (Aug 28, 2011)

Cora or Coralie!


----------



## Christemo (Oct 5, 2011)

zorropirate said:


> Chloe!!
> 
> I really like that.
> 
> Annie and Chloe!!


I wanted to name my girl Chloe, but Jason won out on that one.


----------



## zorropirate (Aug 13, 2010)

I can't go with Colleen, as I had an aunt with that name... and it just doesn't work for me. 

I like Chole... but I'll be thinking about it over the weekend... hopefully I can stop myself from embroidering any of her bedding for now... well at least without her initials on it or name... I'll probably save that for her cage cover once it's time for her to move into her level of the ferret nation....


----------



## cylaura (Jan 13, 2011)

Awwww! So glad you will be giving Cole a new home! I know she will love it with you and Annie. 

I love the name Chloe too! But, just for variety: Colette, or maybe Cora?


----------



## Sar-uh (Sep 6, 2011)

Clover?


----------



## CourtneyFaye (Jul 31, 2011)

I think Chloe


----------



## GoldenEyes (Nov 4, 2011)

Clover! I like that one

Chloe is nice too, what about NiCOLE


----------



## zorropirate (Aug 13, 2010)

.... Clover sounds cute, but now I've got that darn Crimsen and Clover song stuck in my head!!! ARGHGHG!!

And I love the name Nicole, however there is a little dolly in my house with that name already. And as you can see (she's on the right) she is already a grouchy one, don't think she'd like to share her name. 

hahahah


----------



## GoldenEyes (Nov 4, 2011)

Omg i love the pouty lip lol sooo cute! I think Chloe is the best one so far


----------



## SquiggyTheHedgie (Jul 26, 2011)

How about...Coraline


----------



## hanhan27 (May 12, 2011)

Clementine  

She is very pretty, by the way! Congratulations on your new addition


----------



## ThePliny (Jun 3, 2010)

I like Colette! 
Way to make the awesome decision to take her in. Well done!


----------



## Hedgieonboard (Nov 15, 2009)

I really like Collette also


----------



## SquiggyTheHedgie (Jul 26, 2011)

Or Cozette, from Les Miserables, the adopted daughter of Jean val Jean


----------



## zorropirate (Aug 13, 2010)

Awesome suggestions everyone!!!

I've been calling her Chloe in my head and in conversations though.. I think it's sticking!!! EEEEP!!! So we'll see what she thinks of that name when she gets home next week and we'll go from there, do please keep throwing out idea's, as you never know what she's going to think. I do afterall have to let her have a say in it. 

Thanks again everyone for your kind reassuring words, 

Jess


----------



## GoldenEyes (Nov 4, 2011)

Chloe's beautiful, I love it.


----------



## Christemo (Oct 5, 2011)

Yay, Chloe!


----------



## ericarad (Oct 4, 2011)

I'm partial to Chloe, since I have a cat named that! 

I also like Coral, Cara, and Cora.

Congrats on the new addition!!!


----------



## PJM (May 7, 2010)

Yay!! I'm so happy that she's coming to live with you!! Woohoo!!!  Whatever you name her, she will be loved.


----------



## zorropirate (Aug 13, 2010)

PHEW!

Chloe is all home and settling in. 

She surprised me with the amount of poo that came out of her in the literally 5 minute car ride home. WOW! I am not used to that amount and that size... I guess that bunk food has lots of fibre...  

anyhoo, after sitting with her on the couch for over an hour and a half while I talked on the phone, she snuggled into my shirt and annoited with whatever she could get her little mouth on... that lasted until I wondered... why am I so warm feeling... yup, she peed everywhere!! So into her sterlite bin she went, and is no snuggled up under a pile of liners... I went to put Daisys old CSW in there... and WHOA! It took up almost the whole tub as it would not go sideways... will put that in before I go to sleep tonight and take it out in the morning. 

Will post pics and more of an update tomorrow. Have to eat, get everyone else fed...


----------



## PJM (May 7, 2010)

zorropirate said:


> She surprised me with the amount of poo that came out of her in the literally 5 minute car ride home...
> she snuggled into my shirt and annoited with whatever she could get her little mouth on... that lasted until I wondered... why am I so warm feeling... yup, she peed everywhere!!


 :lol: Ah, the way our hedgies display their love & affection for us. :lol: :roll:

Congratulations! I'm glad she's home & settling in. Can't wait to hear all about her.


----------

